

The Great Paper Caper - pepys
http://www.gq.com/long-form/the-great-paper-caper

======
Scribblenaut9
Interesting read. What he did was immoral, but I think everyone can agree he
is brilliant.

~~~
msandford
How more immoral is it to illegally counterfeit money than it is to legally
counterfeit money? Law and morality often have no bearing to one another these
days, even if they should.

The Fed steals 2-4% of your savings every year, even if you don't live in the
US by exporting inflation worldwide. How is this guy any worse? I might argue
he's less bad because $200mm is a drop in the bucket compared to 2% of the
world's savings, which is on the order of trillions.

